# Suggestions for music



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

My Halloween theme this year is going to be "inbred hillbilly cannibal" - take _Wrong Turn_, stir in _The Hills Have Eyes_, season (lightly!) with_ Texas Chainsaw Massacre_. I'm looking for music in that vein - something with lots of fiddles and/or banjos, maybe. I don't want to use a movie soundtrack _per se _- too recognizable. I am, however, amenable to using *parts* of soundtracks - the end credits from _Pumpkinhead_, for instance, is a good example of the kind of sound I'm after. I don't want any part of _Deliverance_ or any of the _TCM_s; I'm going to have to re-watch _Wrong Turn_ to see if the soundtrack there will work.... I also have Virgil Franklin's_ Hillbilly Hell _and I might use some tracks from that.

Can anyone suggest other music that might work?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I listened to the Wrong Turn clips on iTunes...there is more rock type stuff on there than anything.

Are you thinking Bluegrass or old folk type music?


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

Probably bluegrass, and that's where the difficulty lies. Who ever heard of sinister bluegrass?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this list of spooky bluegrass songs - my guess is you can locate these on iTunes or Amazon:

http://bluegrasscountry.org/special-programs/spooky-songs/

Here's the list from the link in case it doesn't work:

Bringing Mary Home * Country Gentlemen
I've Come to Take You Home * Seldom Scene
Big Black Cat * Stairwell Sisters
Ghost of Norma Jean * Steep Canyon Rangers
Brown Mountain LIghts * Country Gentlemen
Devil's Dream * Alan Munde
Ghost * South Austin Jug Band
The Silver Ghost * David Parmely
The Luckett's Ghost * Dean Sapp
Devil Chased Me Around the Stump * Lonesome River Band
The Ghost of Eli Renfro * Nashville Bluegrass band
Clinch Mountain Mystery * Larry Stephenson Band
Pumpkin Patch * Foggy Hogtown Boys
Spooky Lane * Sam Bush
The Midnight Call * Don Rigsby
Dead March * Bill Monroe
Long Black Veil * Seldom Scene

There is a discussion thread about creepy hillbilly music in this link that mentions several bands that might have what you're looking for:

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234162


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

Great! Much thanks.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a suggestion for you. If you already have a couple songs available. You can use Audacity to slow them down and change the pitch. I think you can make the song sound creepy that way.


----------

